

Ask HN: What Search Engine do you use for your site? - pmorel

On http://www.romku.com I've deployed Apache Solr to provide the search. There are about 100K documents and it works really well (in particular, I like the faceted search). There are several alternatives (Lucene, ElasticSearch, Google Custom Search, Xapian, SpynxSearch...) and would like to know which ones you have tried / are using. Which one would you recommend.<p>I've started a list here: http://www.romku.com/list/343869/search-engine-tools, feel free to add more in the comments below and I'll add them to the list. There's also http://www.romku.com/compare/148361/174594/324699/343868/150199/343870/253080 for a features comparison matrix.<p>PS: I'd like to start a series of posts asking which Tools are used by the Hacker News Community (Bug Tracking, Server Monitor, Analytics, Invoicing, CMS, Web Framework, Database, CRM, Screencast Tool). Would it be useful to you?
======
ambirex
It really depends on what you need for your search. We've deployed a Google
Search Appliance for our main document search and Solr for more structured
data search.

------
crizCraig
Google Custom Search (two page) with Adsense.
<http://www.wepolls.com/search?q=hacker%20news>.

~~~
pmorel
For two pages google cse is more than enough, I would even think you don't
even need a search box. I was thinking more than just a poll but also
providing a way to compare the various solutions available.

